# Movie Tips



## krisbarry (28 August 2005)

Thought I would get a movie tip thread started, I am sure we all have lives outside of trading.

Using the four-star system to review films for their Artistic and Entertainment Value.

**** SUPERIOR

Films with a four-star rating have a very high level of artistic-entertainment value. They are splendid examples of moviemaking craft, and are very much worthwhile in artistic-entertainment terms. Note, however, that by itself a four-star rating does not necessarily mean a “good” film; there are still moral-spiritual considerations to be taken into account. Still, in the absence of moral-spiritual objections, a four-star film will tend to have a high overall-recommendability rating.


***  WELL MADE

Films with a three-star rating are well-made examples of the sort of movie that they are, and are worthwhile in artistic-entertainment terms. Of course, a competently made film may still be more or less recommendable depending on moral-spiritual factors. In the absence of moral-spiritual objections, a three-star film will tend to rate in the “B” range for overall recommendability.


** FAIR

Films with a two-star rating are mediocre efforts of filmmaking, not really worthwhile in artistic-entertainment terms. Special fans of a given genre, actor, or filmmaker may find it necessary to see a particular two-star film; but the film itself, even if it is well-intentioned and pious, can’t be recommended in any wider sense.


* WEAK

Films with a one-star rating are poor examples of filmmaking with very little artistic-entertainment value. They are a waste of time and are best avoided.


WORTHLESS

Films with a no-stars “bomb” rating are unwatchably bad in artistic-entertainment terms. There is no saving them, not even with the most pious of intentions. For this reason, a “bomb” rating is always accompanied by an overall-recommendability rating of “F” (although the reverse is not always the case: a film can get an “F” without being a bomb ”” for example, for offensive moral-spiritual content in an otherwise well-made film).


Disclaimer: I do not work in the film industry, nor do I have any need to promote films.  I have a Visual Arts Degree, Film and Electronic Media was my major, so this thread is just a bit of fun!


----------



## krisbarry (28 August 2005)

Movie for the month of August:

Checked out the latest flick last night called "The Skeleton Key", starring Kate Hudson.  Pretty impressive!

A very disturbing and well written suspense/thriller film.

**** Superior Rating

http://www.theskeletonkeymovie.com/


----------



## Milk Man (28 August 2005)

On this topic- I just watched an aussie made movie called "Bad Boy Bubby". Does anyone know if it was recently re-made? The reason I ask is that I know it has been around for a while but it was in the new releases section; I think the video shop might be having a lend of me.

*** IMO. Extremely well made for an Aussie film. And to point out Kris's disclaimer on the rating system; distasteful even to the slightly prudish. Not to me though   . Absolutely hilarious if taken with a grain of salt.

The story follows the life of "Bubby": a man who has been abused and shut away from the world by his mentally ill mother. His reactions to new situations given his limited and disturbed experiences are either disturbing or hilarious, depending on your level of tolerance. Even I found some of it disturbing and I like Tom Green's work!

You can watch it as a thriller or as a comedy; but a must see none the less. Just remeber it has an "R" rating for a reason   .

P.S: Do not watch if you like cats.


----------



## krisbarry (28 August 2005)

Not sure if it has been re-released.  I am sure it will go down as a classic Aussie film and may re-occur in the new release section due to the film being released as a video, and now transferred onto DVD.  Many older films have made it back to the new release section as DVD's.

Bab Boy Bubby, was directed by Dutch born, Australian filmmaker Rolf De Heer in 1993.

Made with the assistance of the South Australian Film Corp.and filmed on location in the Port Adelaide area.

After graduating film school I applied for work with both Rolf De Heer and the S.A. Film Corp.  No luck with either applications

I have a very negative outlook on the Australian Film Industry as a whole, it is so tough to find work in the industry, even if you are qualified and volunteer your time.  That has no reflection of the quality of films that are produced within Australia, but merely for the lack of support shown towards film school graduates, private funding programmes and government arts funding.

The S.A. Film Corporation was almost closed down back in the late 90's due to budget cutbacks.  Very few film are now produced at this location.

I applied to every television and film production company within Adelaide,and found nothing but rejection.  I also applied to some interstate production companies and travelled throughout Canada and the U.S.A. to find work.

This is one tough industry that is almost impossible to crack!

I eventaully gave up my childhood dream of becoming a cameraman/director and now hold no interest at all working in this industry.  

My passion now is held by the stock market.


----------



## Julia (29 August 2005)

I doubt that I have the critical expertise to award numbers of stars to movies, but below are some which have had a lasting impact on me and those with whom I've viewed them.

"Once Were Warriors" - New Zealand.  a stunningly realistic portrayal of life in many Maori (and probably also white)_ communities - violent and confronting and unforgettable.

"Full Metal Jacket" directed by Stanley Kubrick.  Everyone has seen this.
I'd probably pretty much list anything made by Kubrick.  Who can recall how "A Clockwork Orange" shocked and horrified us at the time?

"The Accused":  great performance of a rape victim by Jodie Foster

"The Shawshank Redemption"  : made me feel the human race was worth being part of perhaps.

"Taxi Driver":  the music from this is perfectly right for the film.
(Does anyone know where this theme music can be found on CD?)


And for just its visual beauty and surreal atmosphere:  "Picnic at Hanging Rock" again with wonderful mystic panpipe background.


Zero stars and all the negatives imaginable:  anything at all with Tom Cruise.

Would be interested to know how others feel about these movies.

Julia


----------



## Milk Man (30 August 2005)

Julia said:
			
		

> Zero stars and all the negatives imaginable:  anything at all with Tom Cruise.




Unless it has Nicole Kidman.  

Good pick with Once Were Warriors and to add to that; What Becomes of the Broken Hearted? (sequel)


----------



## GreatPig (30 August 2005)

A surprisingly good movie of recent times was Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, starring Jim Carrey and Kate Winslet. Generally I don't like Carrey's movies at all, but this was totally different for him and very good.

GP


----------



## krisbarry (16 September 2005)

*Septembers pick on the month:*

Look Both Ways (Aussie Flick)  *** WELL MADE

An innovative mix of animation and live action, set over a scorchingly hot weekend, when people dealing with unexpected events find their lives intersecting. Nick visits a doctor for a routine medical and is given a devastating diagnosis but has to wait until Monday for specialist advice. Meryl, returning from a funeral, has until Monday to finish her project or lose her job. Andy is thrown by his girlfriend’s ultimatum and has to consider the news of her unplanned pregnancy. The convergence of their paths creates an intriguing picture; intimate, universal and uplifting. 

http://www.lookbothways.com.au/

*Septembers dud film:*

The Dukes of Hazzard  * WEAK

Set in present day, the story follows the adventures of "good old boy" cousins, Bo (Seann William Scott) and Luke (Johnny Knoxville) Duke, who with the help of their eye-catching cousin Daisy (Jessica Simpson) and moonshine running Uncle Jesse (Willie Nelson), try and save the family farm from being destroyed by Hazzard County's corrupt commissioner Boss Hogg (Burt Reynolds). Their efforts constantly find the "Duke Boys" eluding authorities in "The General Lee," their famed 1969 orange Dodge Charger that keeps them one step ahead of the dimwitted antics of the small southern town's Sheriff Roscoe P. Coltrane (M.C. Gainey).

http://promo.warnerbros.com/dukesofhazzard/index.html

*TV Pick of the month*

The Afterlife

Screening 9:30pm Channel 9 - Tuesdays.

Brilliant tv show about a medium and a psychologist. (British Drama)

Season finale just screened the other night so will most probably have to wait till early new year for this one to return.  If you liked 6 Feet Under, you will enjoy this tv series!

Tip: Don't watch this one home alone and in the dark!


----------



## RichKid (16 September 2005)

Julia said:
			
		

> "Taxi Driver":  the music from this is perfectly right for the film.
> (Does anyone know where this theme music can be found on CD?)
> Would be interested to know how others feel about these movies.
> 
> Julia




Hi Julia, 
Love your choices, haven't seen some yet but those are some great works of art imo.

As for the soundtrack and anythning else you need to know about a movie you can't go past the following site, if you haven't heard of it already you'll be spending hours and hours trawling through it. You only need to know the smallest bit of info about a movie to find it as the search engine is very powerful. 

It's Internet Movie Database www.imdb.com

Direct link to soundtrack info for Taxi Driver (1976): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075314/soundtrack ENJOY!


----------



## Julia (16 September 2005)

Hello Rich,

Thanks a lot for that link.  Will follow it up as I just love that music.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## money tree (16 September 2005)

STEALTH - **1/2

REDEYE - ***


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 September 2005)

The Odessa File - A top notch film with John Voight in the 70's.

Anything with John Voight is good.


----------



## Bloveld (20 September 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> The Odessa File - A top notch film with John Voight in the 70's.
> 
> Anything with John Voight is good.





You havent seen Anaconda then?


----------



## The Estimator (20 September 2005)

Julia said:
			
		

> I doubt that I have the critical expertise to award numbers of stars to movies, but below are some which have had a lasting impact on me and those with whom I've viewed them.
> 
> "Once Were Warriors" - New Zealand.  a stunningly realistic portrayal of life in many Maori (and probably also white)_ communities - violent and confronting and unforgettable.
> 
> ...





Good picks.  Only one I haven't seen is Taxi Driver.  I'm constantly gettinhg told to see taxi driver and scarface but never seem to get around to it.  Love shawshank redemption. Its about the only good thing that I ever did during school hours (Much better than watching pride and predjudice or the crucible straight after reading the books).

Some of my Favs

American History X  - Pretty full on.  Great acting from Ed Norton

Primal Fear - Another one that rides on the back of nortons abilities but also a great book

Green mile - This one always reminds me of Shawshank

Brother - Dont imagine anyone here has heard of this.  Its about a disgraced japanese mob figure who takes of the drug trade in a USA city.  Another movie that gets its higher rating due to shock value rather than anything.

A Time to Kill - I think this is what its called. The one with Morgan Freeman

Oldschool - Im still immature enough to find this one hilarious and at least once a week do an impression of some part for friends, colleagues, strangers..anybody really

State Troopers - See above

Heat - Best bank robery scene ever plus its got pacino and deniro.  It cant miss

Scent of a woman - pacino

Ronin - Deniro

The Game - original story line. Even if it is a remake. I kinda remember hearing that

Falling Down 

Crimson Tide

Training day

Man on fire

Well thats enough rambling for now.

John


----------



## Julia (22 September 2005)

The Estimator said:
			
		

> Good picks.  Only one I haven't seen is Taxi Driver.  I'm constantly gettinhg told to see taxi driver and scarface but never seem to get around to it.  Love shawshank redemption. Its about the only good thing that I ever did during school hours (Much better than watching pride and predjudice or the crucible straight after reading the books).
> 
> Some of my Favs
> 
> ...




The Green Mile:  was that the one with the big african american prisoner who trained the mouse in the prison cell?  If I'm thinking of the right one, I loved it too, though it just missed becoming syrupy towards the end.

Some of your others I haven't seen and will look out for them.

Julia


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 September 2005)

Julia said:
			
		

> The Green Mile:  was that the one with the big african american prisoner who trained the mouse in the prison cell?  If I'm thinking of the right one, I loved it too, though it just missed becoming syrupy towards the end.
> 
> Some of your others I haven't seen and will look out for them.
> 
> Julia




The big man brings the mouse back to life after it is killed by the little nasty guard. One of the other prisoners trains the mouse.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 September 2005)

Bloveld said:
			
		

> You havent seen Anaconda then?




It wasn't a good movie, but had some good acting.


----------



## sam76 (5 February 2006)

One of my favourite comedy's is Me, Myself and Irene - awesome Jim Carey movie.  Another is The Big Lebowski.

Black Hawk Down is up there for favourite action flicks

Although not a film, Blue Murder is the best Australian series ever made.  What a cast and what a story!!


----------



## visual (5 February 2006)

julia,totally agree with you re:tom cruise 
i`d also include nicole kidman.eukkk.


----------



## visual (5 February 2006)

Movies that i`ve absolutely loved include the secret garden,finding neverland 
with kate winslet and johnny depp, superb.
and the australian movie crackers
that come out after the castle but apparently it wasnt as successful, could never understand it, its the only movie that i watched repeatedy and laughed through every time.absolutely brilliant


----------



## phoenixrising (5 February 2006)

Ok contravercy time.

Brokeback Mountain ***1/2

On the gay issue I have seen 25 yrs of mardi gras rumble down Oxford ST not far from where I live, so it's like water of a duck's back for me. I'm not gay, tolerance is my motto.

To the movie, the scenery is spectacular, it delves into issues so many people face even today (60's $ 70's in movie). Male/female relationships, marriage, children & their cost, balancing work & time for relationships, dealing with society & fitting in. Also for men especially the issue of intimacy (in-to-me-see). A real struggle for a 60's Cowboy and still today for many.

Putting gay aside (a couple of scenes i felt uncomfortable) the above issues made the movie very good imho. A touch of American Beauty in that it captured ordinary people trying to make sense out of our brief stay here on planet earth.

Cheers


----------



## visual (5 February 2006)

Phoenix,no constroversy from me,don`t intend to watch it,I absolutely cant stand pc taught by hollywood,so by not watching no one gets my money and silently I make my point.Last movie I watched with that level of pc was that absolutely disgusting film with Robin Williams about the robots gaining the right to live independent lives,please!I cant remember what it was called it was a few years ago,of course they also managed to trow in a woman president who was also black!!!!
Nothing against black people or women in power but isnt it hollywood who discards women who arent thin enough,or look young enough,and they are also the same people who continually give us actresses who all look the same.
So no I wont be watching hollywood  to be gay is cool crap.(after all look what hollywood did to ellen de generes)
Sorry i hope i havent gone off topic.


----------



## krisbarry (22 June 2006)

*North Country*

Just checked this film out the other night, man what a gutsy film.  Being a male, I even shed a few tears through this film.  

So for all those members who plough hard earned cash into the mining stocks you may want to take a look at how a few women changed the world.

TRUE STORY


----------



## juddy (11 November 2006)

Saw Children of Men last night and certainly reinforces Clive Owen as being my favourite actor. Though over the top in terms of the storyline the action just keeps flowing and kept me on the edge of my seat right until the closing scene.
The best feature of the film, apart from Owen, is the attention paid to audio which is missing from many of the Hollywood mivies of today. Listen to the morning sounds when Owen and Co are senaking out of the farmhouse, or the forest sounds when he is collecting firewood. Brilliant.

Great Cameo from Michael Caine as well. He has a ball.

8/10


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (11 November 2006)

I watched 'Flag of our Fathers' last weekend, interesting story but not quite what I thought it would be. Certainly graphic though, wars certainly are an unnecessary waste of young lives.

Due to the constant flashbacks from past to present (I hate movies like that), I'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## CanOz (11 November 2006)

Watched a pirated copy of The Departed, ok storyline but the acting was great, and what a load of names on board.

Great ending.


----------



## Jay-684 (11 November 2006)

Flag of our Fathers
The Departed
Children of Men

good to see some decent flicks on, havent been many of late IMO

so many good movies already listed.

Saving Private Ryan I love. The first graphic war movie I ever saw (ahh the days when MA15+ meant you couldnt get into the cinema!)


----------



## Ferret (11 November 2006)

I think Julia put a great list together last year.  They were choices I wouldn't have expected from a woman.  Once Were Warriers is probably the most gut wrenching film I have ever seen - and I love having my guts wrenched!

A few not well known but **** movies I've seen on DVD in the last few years:

Sling Blade - You know were the story is going, but the performances of Billy Bob Thornton and Lucas Black are brilliant.

Mean Creek - A cast of kids who do a fantastic job.

Donnie Brasco - Undercover agent infiltrating the mob.  Anything with Johnny Depp is usually good.  Goodfellas is another great mob movie.

Maria Full of Grace - Spanish with subtitles.  Maria is a drug mule recruited to travel from Columbia to USA.  Great performances.  Must get the kids to watch it in case they are ever tempted.

As Far as my Feet will Carry Me - German with subtitles.  True story of a german held in a russian workcamp in Siberia after the war and his escape and jouney back to germany.  Great epic adventure.

Lonsome Dove - Pretty well known and a miniseries rather than a movie.  But thought of it on the subject of great epic adventures, and it is probably the best.

Ferret


----------



## constable (30 November 2006)

Off to see "borat"  tonight at 9.30 , should be an absolute pis*er ! Last movie i saw was kenny ....after  i got the initial jist of the movie i found it fantastic ....really summed up australia's working class backbone. Originally raised in rural victoria myself so i had no trouble relating to it ! Anyrate, one of my employees went and saw "borat"  last night and said it was a must see , so i'll let u know how it goes!


----------



## scsl (30 November 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Off to see "borat"  tonight at 9.30 , *should be an absolute pis*er !* Last movie i saw was kenny ....after  i got the initial jist of the movie i found it fantastic ....really summed up australia's working class backbone. Originally raised in rural victoria myself so i had no trouble relating to it ! Anyrate, one of my employees went and saw "borat"  last night and said it was a must see , so i'll let u know how it goes!



It is... my friends and I were laughing the moment the kazakhstani music came on! I'll probably go watch it again.   

The last 3 movies I've seen were Borat, The Wrong Man and The Departed. Borat was fantastic but The Wrong Man and The Departed were even better. I definately recommend all 3, but if I had to chose one, I couldn't pick between the latter two. The Wrong Man didn't look too good on the ads that came on tv, but it was so cleverly made. For those interested, I found out today that The Departed is a (Martin Scorsese!!) remake of Hong Kong film Infernal Affairs - it's pretty much identical!

Now I want to watch The Prestige. All the comments from people that've seen it have been positive... Anyone seen it?


----------



## imajica (30 November 2006)

Children of Men - great acting, interesting sci-fi premise - impactful action

Hidden(cache) - French film - modern Hitchcock-esque style intelligent thriller


----------



## constable (1 December 2006)

scsl said:
			
		

> It is... my friends and I were laughing the moment the kazakhstani music came on! I'll probably go watch it again.
> 
> The last 3 movies I've seen were Borat, The Wrong Man and The Departed. Borat was fantastic but The Wrong Man and The Departed were even better. I definately recommend all 3, but if I had to chose one, I couldn't pick between the latter two. The Wrong Man didn't look too good on the ads that came on tv, but it was so cleverly made. For those interested, I found out today that The Departed is a (Martin Scorsese!!) remake of Hong Kong film Infernal Affairs - it's pretty much identical!
> 
> Now I want to watch The Prestige. All the comments from people that've seen it have been positive... Anyone seen it?



Well it was funny up and till borat and his overweight friend started wresting at the hotel ....with no clothes on....Im sure i heard everyone in the audience dry reach! Some other really funny stuff in the movie but i think i could have waited for the dvd !


----------



## Buster (1 December 2006)

Hey scsl,


			
				scsl said:
			
		

> Borat was fantastic but The Wrong Man and The Departed were even better. I definately recommend all 3, but if I had to chose one, I couldn't pick between the latter two. The Wrong Man didn't look too good on the ads that came on tv, but it was so cleverly made.



Yeah, totally agree with 'The Wrong Man'.. I saw it as 'Lucky Number Slevin', for some reason they changed the name for Oz, no idea why.. But excellent dit..

Some good picks here, but I have to add the worse dit I ever saw, and that would be 'The Avengers' with Sean Connory and Uma Thurman.. It is the only dit that I have actually witnessed the majority of people in the cinema get up and walk out.. Absolute shocker..

Cheers,

Buster


----------



## scsl (1 December 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Well it was funny up and till borat and his overweight friend started wresting at the hotel ....with no clothes on....Im sure i heard everyone in the audience dry reach! Some other really funny stuff in the movie but i think i could have waited for the dvd !



LOL! Did you notice how long the black censored strip on Borat was?


----------



## constable (1 December 2006)

scsl said:
			
		

> LOL! Did you notice how long the black censored strip on Borat was?



Yes im sure they only needed 1/2 that strip and thats being generous!


----------



## sam76 (13 January 2007)

I just finished watching "Lady in the water"  by M shayalaman (or whatever his name is)

Man I have never had so many frights in a movie before.

Brilliant!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 January 2007)

A night at the Museum, a real winner  , and as always Owen Wilson is a hoot!.


----------



## sam76 (14 January 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> A night at the Museum, a real winner  , and as always Owen Wilson is a hoot!.




Is he in it as well?

I thought it was just Ben Stiller.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 January 2007)

sam76 said:
			
		

> Is he in it as well?
> 
> I thought it was just Ben Stiller.




Yep he is in it, he plays the little midget cowboy bloke who beats up on the roman general and then cuts sick in the midget hummer car........ you gotta see it to understand  .


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Well it was funny up and till borat and his overweight friend started wresting at the hotel ....with no clothes on....Im sure i heard everyone in the audience dry reach! Some other really funny stuff in the movie but i think i could have waited for the dvd !



constable - I think I agree - saw the movie a few days ago (qantas flight).  started hilarious , in fact mostly hilarious - reminds me of Norm Gunsten the way he improvises  - funny as - 

here's the first 4 minutes .. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-qO8Oywpas&mode=related&search= 

but I gotta agree that it gets a bit disconcerting here and there.  My daughter assures me that Pamela Anderson is "in on the act", but sheesh, otherwise she could sue for assault you'd think.

I'm trying to find youtube of his acceptance speech for humour at recent awards (golden globes or equiv?) the civilised version without the mustache lol 
ahhh  eureka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0yAsb6WZgI  references to the offending male wrestling (sixty niner never to be forgotten - )  - ( never tried a 69 b4, but no way can I take another 67 of these )

Also his response to kazakstan concerns:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFVN59sR4lY&mode=related&search=

Also British award:-  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpkxSwzS_dY&NR 
 - introduced by madonna
mountains of other stuff :- http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=borat


----------



## scsl (11 February 2007)

The Pursuit of Happyness
Blood Diamond

Two definate must sees this summer! Though I'd say Blood Diamond just pips Pursuit. Both are based on true stories/events.  

Anyone seen and recommend Deja Vu and/or Stranger Than Fiction?


----------



## chops_a_must (21 May 2007)

A side note to my rant on education:

The movie, 'Idiocracy'.

The funniest movie I have seen in a long time. For anyone that can read, write and spell correctly you will probably appreciate it. A really sad indictment on the current world, and unfortunately, partly based on truth.

4 Stars.

A couple of previews (I've felt like this a few times):



And a less funny preview:

http://www.netscape.com/viewstory/2....com/trailer.php?id=8&item=0&src=n&frame=true


----------



## cornnfedd (14 June 2007)

*Your favourite movie roll call?*

i watched Rogue Traders a few months ago, was a great movie!


----------



## larry123 (10 July 2007)

I just watched blades of glory and transformers, both pretty good movies


----------



## moneymajix (10 July 2007)

Freedom Writers

Based on a true story. Very inspirational. Probably have to get the DVD as it was on a the movies a little while ago. 


Hilary Swank and Patrick Dempsey Star in "Freedom Writers"

Freedom Writers Movie Synopsis: Freedom Writers is inspired by a true story and the diaries of real Long Beach teenagers after the LA riots, during the worst outbreak of interracial gang warfare.
Hilary Swank stars as Erin Gruwell, whose passion to become a teacher is soon challenged by a group of Black, Latino, and Asian gangbangers who hate her even more than each other. When Erin begins to listen to them in a way no adult has ever done, she begins to understand that for these kids, getting through the day alive is enough - they are not delinquents but teenagers fighting "a war of the streets" that began long before they were born. Erin gives them something they never had from a teacher before - respect. For the first time, these teens experience a hope that maybe, they might show the world that their lives matter and they have something to say.

http://movies.about.com/od/freedomwriters/a/freedom102106.htm


----------



## moneymajix (24 July 2007)

Mike Moore's latest doco is Sicko.

http://www.michaelmoore.com/words/message/index.php?id=218

Sicko, after less than three weeks in national release, has become one of the top five grossing documentaries of all time!


----------



## theasxgorilla (24 July 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Mike Moore's latest doco is Sicko.
> 
> http://www.michaelmoore.com/words/message/index.php?id=218
> 
> Sicko, after less than three weeks in national release, has become one of the top five grossing documentaries of all time!




It is an excellent doco.  Strongly recommend seeing it.  He might actually have a tangible political effect with this one.


----------



## imajica (24 July 2007)

obtained a dvd rip a few months ago

although fairly anecdotal, Michael Moore packs a punch with this powerful expose of the American Health system

highly recommended

zodiac was quite good, excellent script and direction


----------



## moneymajix (2 September 2007)

*Amazing Grace*

4 stars


*This story of William Wilberforce's long campaign to end slavery is in good hands.*


On at the movies now. Very enjoyable and gives a background to history and politics of the times.


Directed by Michael Apted.

Actor, Ioan Gruffudd, plays William Wilberforce.



Pitt's role as arch manipulator behind the scenes presents an interesting contrast to Wilberforce's public crusading. In fact, it's a movie about politics, rather than simply religion or principle. It's a good lesson in how to get things done, with some fairly obvious winks at our own times. Given that human slavery is still with us in various forms, it's a timely call to action.



http://www.smh.com.au/news/film-reviews/amazing-grace/2007/07/27/1185339220275.html


----------



## moneymajix (7 September 2007)

Good fun even if you are under 65.



Finally ... a film for Generation Grey

Film review: BOYNTON BEACH CLUB

Reviewed by Don Perlgut

WATCHING Boynton Beach Club – a slight, warm and gently humorous film about retirees in, of course, Boynton Beach, Florida – I marvelled that there are relatively few movies set among American retirees, given the rich range of characters and situations available. 

The classic of this genre is Cocoon (1985), although more recently About Schmidt also covered somewhat similar territory.

Directed by Susan Seidelman, whose early films Smithereens and Desperately Seeking Susan helped to define a new form of New York City black comedy, Boynton Beach Club was co-written with Seidelman’s mother Florence, a resident of Boynton Beach.

Boynton Beach Club charts the trials and tribulations of a number of (mostly Jewish) 70-something retirees – all played by actors of the same age.   

http://www.ajn.com.au/news/news.asp?pgID=4045


----------



## insider (7 September 2007)

Bourne Ultimatum... 5 Stars


----------



## imajica (10 September 2007)

Stranger than Fiction

similar in tone to Kaufman's Adaptation etc

except told in an equally clever if less pretentious way


----------



## prawn_86 (10 September 2007)

although a couple years old now:

*"Thankyou for Smoking"*

is one of the best black comedys i have seen. plus raises some interesting points, and is very well written.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 November 2007)

did anyone else ever see "Burnt By the Sun"? - top movie.
(Russian award winning movie from 20 odd years ago).
Here's a modern version..

 Burnt by the Sun 2

 - russian subtitles lol. (not much help there)


----------



## moneymajix (2 December 2007)

*
The Real Dirt On Farmer John*
Review by Margaret Pomeranz

The Real Dirt on Farmer John is not as I originally anticipated, an agrarian comedy, but a documentary about the fascinating life of a North Illinois farmer John Peterson who narrates the film.

Fortunately, (how those old home movies are becoming valuable), John’s mother bought a movie camera in 1950 and so the heritage that John took upon himself so seriously is there on screen for us to appreciate.

From the inheritor of a farm, to turning it into a sort of hippy commune, to the farm’s demise in the 1980’s John’s life is like a tragic journey that you so want to have a happy ending.

This film is the result of a 25 year friendship between the film’s producer and director Taggart Siegel and John Peterson himself. John’s life reflects the times in which he lived. He was demonised as a Satan worshipper by his neighbours because of his alternative stance. 

But what the film offers is the connection of John Peterson to the land that he inherited, his sense of duty, his sense of guilt and shame, his sense of recommitment, his love for his parents. 

It doesn’t matter that he wears feather boas to plough the land, it’s his poetic nature that counts and the fact that he comes across as such a decent bloke who had to bear unimaginable burdens to confront his fate.


http://www.abc.net.au/atthemovies/txt/s2053886.htm



I recently saw this documentatry and found it uplifting as well as informative about community share farming.


----------



## imajica (2 December 2007)

Rescue Dawn is a superb film about the survival of American P.O.W.'s in a Vietcong concentration camp.
Direction and cinenatography is superb and the acting from Christian Bale and Steve Zahn is good.

Am dying to see the coen brothers new film  'No country for old men'


----------



## moneymajix (2 December 2007)

Fabulous movie. I think it would appeal to a wide varitey of people.
Highly recommended.


*
Into the Wild.*

Directed by Sean Penn and based on a true story.

http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/09/21/arts/flik22.php#end_main


----------



## Happy (15 January 2008)

Could somebody tell me if there is currently screened new film that has nice story is non-violent and has good ending?

Or where would be the best place to look for reviews?


----------



## trinity (15 January 2008)

> Or where would be the best place to look for reviews?




www.imdb.com


----------



## Julia (15 January 2008)

Happy said:


> Could somebody tell me if there is currently screened new film that has nice story is non-violent and has good ending?



Try the archives, perhaps circa 1950.  Doubt you'll find anything current of that ilk.


----------



## Happy (16 January 2008)

Trinity,
Thanks for link, but after initial search looks Julia that you are right.


----------



## moneymajix (16 January 2008)

Happy


*27 Dresses*


A fun chick flick.


http://www.yourmovies.com.au/movies/index.cfm?action=movie_info&title_id=33570


----------



## Happy (16 January 2008)

Moneymajix,
Thanks, looks promising


----------



## roland (17 January 2008)

This is one hell of a wierd movie - Begotten: http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...558&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

Came across it from another forum, it creeped a lot of guys out


----------



## trinity (18 January 2008)

Movies recently watched:

1. The Kingdom - with Jamie Foxx & Jennifer Gartner
> loved the ending bit

2. American Gangster - with Russel Crowe and Denzel Washington
> enjoyed it 

3. I am Legend - with Will Smith
> quite suspenseful

4. Lust, Caution - directed by Ang Lee
> the whole movie was in Chinese, all 3 hours of it, so have to be patient.  Loved the artistry of Ang Lee.  Movie ended and the story didn't hit me until the next day!

5. Superbad - from the makers of Knocked Up
> something to watch when you are bored...


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

Just been to see Charlie Wilson's War .. top show, 11 out of 10. 

Final quote flashes across the screen . (something like ..) 
"These things happened
they were glorious and we achieved the world
... then we f***ed up the end game".

Fantastic show - only 20 odd years ago - and the Afghans loved us 

I had an Afghan friend came out here - went back to get married - then came out over the mountains when the Russians invaded - with a nephew and others - muja - one young nephew had a Russian bullet near his spine - inoperable.

Anways lol, I took em up to the central coast north of Sydney to a holiday house.  As sun setting we had to stop on the F3 - prayer mats out on the side of the road - prayers etc . lol.

Then we marched into the holiday house - and one of these blokes had a rifle (22) - his plan was to spend the weekend at the beach - shooting rabits lol.  - new to surfing you understand  (I talked him out of actually using it lol )

So needless to say the neighbours would have been real chuffed had they seen us moving in - a string of armed muja at the Entrance lol.

Anyway I really enjoyed seeing the movie - bit of nostalgia.

And indeed ,  as Charlie Wilson says ... "then we (REALLY) f***ed up the end game"   (and then the Taliban - and then the current war - and all over a lousy couple of million to rebuild Afghanistan after the Russians moved out.   - and most of the US  Congress still not knowing how to pronounce the place


----------



## prawn_86 (3 February 2008)

Watched:

The Assasination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


Much better than i thought it would be. Very intruiging and intense throughout the whole film.

Music score was done by Nick Cave, which is interesting.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Just been to see Charlie Wilson's War .. top show, 11 out of 10. (



OOPS
As usual some controversy about the accuracy - little money went to the Northern Alliance....  
Pakistan wouldn't permit it etc ... (as claimed)
 CHARLIE WILSON'S WAR - make that Charlie Wilson's Whopper



> Brief description below. For complete story go to:
> http://alternet.org/story/71286
> 
> In this short by documentary filmmaker, Melissa Roddy, she counters mis-information presented in the movie CHARLIE WILSON'S WAR. The film includes interviews with first-hand participants in events surrounding the 1980s war against the Soviet Union, including Senator Gordon Humphrey (R-NH, Ret.); former Special Envoy to Afghanistan, Edmund McWilliams; Prof. Tom Johnson of the U.S. Naval Post Graduate School and CIA Chief of Station to Pakistan Milt Bearden.
> ...




"THe CIA allegedly did an ATTROCIOUS job of distributing the aid (they just gave it to Pakistan) 
Massive misreading of the historic facts !!  " wow.  this doesn't pull any punches. 
worth the watch


----------



## Buster (3 February 2008)

Hey 2020,



2020hindsight said:


> OOPS -As usual some controversy about the accuracy)




Surprise!! Fancy that.. An American movie glorifying American actions that has factual inconsistencies.. 

Ha ha..

Here's some trivia for you.. Apocalypse Now.. old movie I know, but did you know that it's largely based on fact and that the character played by Marlon Brando was actually an Australian??  

Obviously he was portrayed as an American in the movie as it looks quite unsavoury when your country (as an American movie..) is in the business of assassinating allies..

In a nutshell, Aussie Army Captain (Barry Peterson) tasked with training and leading local tribesmen to defend their villages and homes against the Viet-Cong, with the odd ‘border crossing’ thrown in for good measure..  Turns out to be far more successful than expected and in fact became the most respected and feared self-defence force in Vietnam.. He became way to powerful in the local arena, in the view of the CIA, and therefore needed to be removed/replaced. 

He wrote a book about his experience, although it’d difficult to get hold of as few were published.. again, difficult to publish a book of this kind when most ‘large’ publishers are US owned.. 

‘Tiger Men’ is it’s title of the book, and there are a few copies available through the ‘Defence’ Library if you have access..

Met him a few years ago in Thailand after a military ceremony at 'Hellfire Pass', we then headed back to the big smoke and had a ceremony in the military cemetery..  was introduced to him whilst having a few beers, although the stories about him didn’t come to light until he left.. very interesting individual, and interesting book.. He’s still lives in Thailand (afaik) and has an office in the Vietnam embassy as a ‘Security Advisor’..   Read into that what you will..

Regards,

Buster


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

Buster said:


> Hey 2020,
> 
> Surprise!! Fancy that.. An American movie glorifying American actions that has factual inconsistencies..
> 
> ...




THanks Buster - I believe you lol.

Incidentally, that movie is very critical of US - don't get me wrong - basically it portrays the covert action in Afghanistan as the result of one congressman and a couple of offsiders getting weapons for the muja despite total apathy back home.  

But sure, it no doubt embellishes the story a bit.  

The important thing is ( and controversial in USA you'd think) is that they make it clear that the US didn't rebuild, and that let the door open for Taliban and AQ - so it's quite pleasant to see some self acknowledgemnt of that fact on their part


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

Speaking of historical inaccuracies - in the movie Gallipoli, where they have a pommie instructing the Anzacs to attack (suicidally) at THE NECK, it was actually stupid bludy Aussie officers in control - four waves etc sheesh. 

http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/stories/s540706.htm



> LES CARLYON: The Australians were always very independent-minded and very resourceful and I think they were wonderfully, wonderfully, good.  You must say the New Zealanders were certainly as good, but you have got to be careful with your judgments, Tony, because there was a bunch of English troops came in August for the offensive, and they were the first of the so-called new army, you know, the volunteers, and they didn't perform well.
> 
> But you got to say, "Was it their fault?"
> They were very inexperienced.  They were led, in many cases, by men who were only colonels because they couldn't get anyone else to be a colonel, otherwise this bloke would be a captain.  In their own way, those troops were brave too, those English troops and others, but the Australians were always good.
> ...


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 February 2008)

"We Own the Night".

Joakim Phoenix has become one of my favourite actors.  That he can play a convincing Roman emperor, then Johnny Cash and now this character, without you ever thinking that he was ever anybody else is a the mark of a great actor IMO.  Contrasted against Brad Pitt in the early days where you kind of felt he was playing Brad Pitt in every movie he did.

ASX.G


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 February 2008)

"Charlie Wilson's War"

Say what you like about Tom Hanks, when he finds the right role in the right film his performances are so pleasant to watch.  A really good film...only a little Hollywood-ised unfortunately, but not many films aren't these days.

ASX.G


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 February 2008)

"The Hunting Party"

Not bad.  Nothing to rave about either...but interesting because of where it's shot and the story it tries to tell.

ASX.G


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> "Charlie Wilson's War"   Say what you like about Tom Hanks, when he finds the right role in the right film his performances are so pleasant to watch.  A really good film...only a little Hollywood-ised unfortunately, but not many films aren't these days. ASX.G



Tell you what asxg - I was amazed how much humour they could bring to the topic 
Tom Hanks? - yet to see a bad movie of his .

Changing tack completely,  I like Jim Carrey on a good day -  except Cable Guy  - I walked out sheesh .  But he can be one funny dude. 
 Jim Carrey at Meryl Streep's AFI tribute - Hilarious!

And on matters more seroius..
 Jim Carrey - Call to Action on Burma and Aung San Suu Kyi


----------



## trinity (11 February 2008)

Just watched Atonement, thinking it was a chick flick, forced hubby to watch it with me.... It was good... it was really good, great cinematography, good flow of the story, ending was unbelievable...  (and hubby actually enjoyed it too)


----------



## Aargh! (11 February 2008)

trinity said:


> Just watched Atonement, thinking it was a chick flick, forced hubby to watch it with me.... It was good... it was really good, great cinematography, good flow of the story, ending was unbelievable...  (and hubby actually enjoyed it too)




Just watched it myself but certainly dont have a glowing picture to paint.

One thing I would agree is some scenes were great to look at but generally dragged out longer than needed. One scene did impress me which is a continuous shoot while the main character is awaiting evacuation in Dunkirk.

The story was rough as there was virtually no character building and uneccessary flash-backs. We are also meant to believe that a large number coincidences occur in such a tight time frame.

I didn't think much of the ending at all. Not trying to spoil it for you but basically defies the whole point of the movie.


----------



## Timmy (17 February 2008)

Happy said:


> Could somebody tell me if there is currently screened new film that has nice story is non-violent and has good ending?
> 
> Or where would be the best place to look for reviews?




Not current (rent the DVD): _School of Rock_, 10 out of 10 from me.


----------



## rustyheela (17 February 2008)

Apocalypto - by mel Gibson. If u thought Braveheart was exellent check this out. Sort of same theme but about Mayan indians and tribal clashes
SUPERIOR!!!!


----------



## dutchie (17 February 2008)

Saw *No Country For Old Men* last night.

Interesting movie and end.

Not brilliant but watchable.


----------



## Timmy (17 February 2008)

dutchie said:


> Saw *No Country For Old Men* last night.
> 
> Interesting movie and end.
> 
> Not brilliant but watchable.




Well - I saw it and thought it was great, I really enjoyed it ... but the end (was that an end?) ... left me ... aaaargh - I hate ends like that.


----------



## Aargh! (17 February 2008)

Timmy said:


> Well - I saw it and thought it was great, I really enjoyed it ... but the end (was that an end?) ... left me ... aaaargh - I hate ends like that.




Ditto. Enthralling all the way through. Hated the ending walking away feeling cheated and now think the entire movie sucked. Best to watch this up to the last 10min and walk out thinking "that was ok"......


----------



## jman2007 (8 March 2008)

trinity said:


> Movies recently watched:
> 
> 1. The Kingdom - with Jamie Foxx & Jennifer Gartner
> > loved the ending bit




*The Kingdom * Superior
Fast-paced and realistic action-thriller set in the Saudi Kingdom, which pits a "slightly" over-the-top FBI investigations team and a Saudi police unit against a terrorist bomb-making cell, in a race to capture the infamous leader Abu Hamza. Some nice character development, and scenes heavily influenced by the Bourne films.

*Syriana* Worthless
An extremely droll, sluggish and confusing mish-mash of characters and plots featuring Matt Damon and George Clooney, supposedly about corruption in the oil industry. The film creaks along, constantly flitting between characters and storylines seemingly with no connection, and becomes utterly confusing and frustrating to watch.

jman


----------



## Timmy (25 April 2008)

Happy said:


> Could somebody tell me if there is currently screened new film that has nice story is non-violent and has good ending?
> 
> Or where would be the best place to look for reviews?




I enjoyed "Miss Potter" (nothing to do with Harry) - it's rated G!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 January 2021)

David and Margaret, disagreeing as usual


----------

